# Snap swivels and lures



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Just wondering if using snap swivels has any ill effect on hb lure action?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

will effect some lures .best bet is a loop knot if you are not changing your lure every ten minutes.best bet is to watch them swim in close in clear water to make sure they swim ok.

wayne


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 11, 2009)

i use to use them when i trolled for flatties and they work fine if you get the ones with the round wire ends, the other type pull your lure out of whack.... but there is a clip i think it call an Hawaiian clip which is better as it can t come apart


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 11, 2009)

i use to use them when i trolled for flatties and they work fine if you get the ones with the round wire ends, the other type pull your lure out of whack.... but there is a clip i think it call an Hawaiian clip which is better as it can t come apart


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

smaller and blacker the better-12's,,,generally it doesn't upset the lure..and when you consider the bib,the knot and split rings,hooks,,,lures still somehow swim well enough to catch fish and fishing shopaholics like me..


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. It is a very small swivel (12 I think, and black!).
How does this look?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

With your poppers and surface lures you should use a loop knot as you want the line to push back against the face of the lure to help make it walk
clarkey


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree with clarkey that if using poppers you should use a loop knot. If using bibbed lures then it is usually fine (unless there really small).

Cheers


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't need the swivel with the hardbodies ... just go for the clip. I reckon here should be no twisting to your line ... as the lure does not spin. I think the added weight etc may affect the lures performance. I use clips a lot ... buy some good little ones (probably around the $6 mark) these seem to be the thinnest and strongest.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I find using snaps and others that weed has an extra place to stick to (besides hooks and the lure itself).
Learn a good knot (such as loop) and stick to it.


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

i found that a lot of times when i hooked onto a fish i lost my lure with the loop knot  so i recommend just a normal half blood knot.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mingle said:


> I would always use a loop-knot of some kind.
> 
> I lost the biggest salmon I've ever seen when the snap-swivel popped open during the fight - I still have nightmares about it... /quote]
> 
> lost my first and possibly my biggest barra to a snap failing and have never used them again, learn to tie a good loop knot...uni for me...so it becomes second nature able to be tied in any condition easily


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I got some really small, really light Decoy snaps - great idea..... or so I thought. Being so small (the snap, not me!), it took me longer to unsnap and change lure over than retying the knot would have. Upside was that with each lure change, my leader didn't get shorter, I suppose.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto re ROBT...Small Decoy works a treat for me with no issues. Recently used on small (35-40mm) lures in Lake Merimbula for Whiting and Bream with no issues, used the 00 size with the round loop, but I do struggle with them too. I also use some long nose pliers to make changes quick, fingers are useless for this size! )


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't go too small or as mentioned they're horrible to use, the size you have looks pretty good. 
I don't personally use them but my brother uses a very similar version and with his baitcaster walks a sammy beautifully. In fact he usually outfishes me when we fish together. Most of the Bass Syd guys use clips without swivels for all their lures and they have no problems at all. Actually they usually outfish me too. 
Maybe i should start using them....


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Go the loop knot with a long leader, that way when you are changing lures the leader doesn't grow shorter quick. I have been using clips on and off for years, every time I use a clip it takes about one fishing trip before a change back. Small lures means small clips and I find them a pain in the arse to change over lures, much much quicker to cut the line and go a new loop on the the new lure. Just make sure the loop is not large enough to catch the front trebles.

Cheers


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i use snaps so that my tackle-back can grasp onto them


----------

